# Just picked up a weird Schwinn



## SilverBullet08 (Nov 13, 2020)

Hello everyone just picked up a weird Schwinn. As you can tell by the picture it closely resembles a 1955 jaguar but the serial number B71467 Indicates it to be a 1957. Schwinn jaguar looked way different in 1957 being mark ll And definitely did not use that chain guard. Would like to know what the experts think. And yes it has the S2 rims with brake bridge as well as an allloy SA hub that says 1954. Thank you in advance


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 13, 2020)

Hard to tell a whole lot from that pic. V/r Shawn


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 13, 2020)

That's one of the first 1954 Jaguars, October 1953 serial stamping date. The very first batch had September serial numbers and those had both rear fender/brake brackets. The frames were already built and then they were modified for the Jags rear caliper. Does yours have both brackets?


----------



## SilverBullet08 (Nov 13, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> That's one of the first 1954 Jaguars, October 1953 serial stamping date. The very first batch had September serial numbers and those had both rear fender/brake brackets. The frames were already built and then they were modified for the Jags rear caliper. Does yours have both brackets?



Yes it does


----------



## SilverBullet08 (Nov 13, 2020)

SilverBullet08 said:


> Yes it does



Yes it does have both the break bridge and the fender bridge which I have personally never seen before usually it has either or..


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 13, 2020)

Interesting! Your bike is a Jaguar, and one of the first ones built. Is there a month date on that 54 hub? 

Here's another early Jag with both brackets.


----------



## Superman1984 (Nov 14, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> Interesting! Your bike is a Jaguar, and one of the first ones built. Is there a month date on that 54 hub?
> 
> Here's another early Jag with both brackets.
> 
> View attachment 1300930



Not a Schwinn guy but that gives me ideas and informed me at the same time. Well done  GTs58. Thanks Op for posting this? & I like that green


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 14, 2020)

Superman come to the dark side become a Schwinn guy


----------



## sworley (Nov 14, 2020)

Very rare bike, the elusive early heavyweight Jaguar. Nice find.


----------



## SilverBullet08 (Nov 14, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> Interesting! Your bike is a Jaguar, and one of the first ones built. Is there a month date on that 54 hub?
> 
> Here's another early Jag with both brackets.
> 
> View attachment 1300930


----------



## SilverBullet08 (Nov 14, 2020)

Well I have to look at it again but so far the hub is an alloy Sturmney Archer and the numbers stamped say 54


----------



## SilverBullet08 (Nov 14, 2020)

sworley said:


> Very rare bike, the elusive early heavyweight Jaguar. Nice find.



Thank you


----------



## SilverBullet08 (Nov 14, 2020)

Superman1984 said:


> Not a Schwinn guy but that gives me ideas and informed me at the same time. Well done  GTs58. Thanks Op for posting this? & I like that green



You know,I hardly see Schwinn cruisers in green. Mostly lightweights.


----------



## Superman1984 (Nov 14, 2020)

SilverBullet08 said:


> You know,I hardly see Schwinn cruisers in green. Mostly lightweights.



Exactly. Common colors Black, Red, Black/Red combo, Sometimes Blue (usually lightweight also). I dig it's not even a dark like hunter green & from what I can see maybe on the blue side. Blue+Yellow=Green FTW


----------



## Superman1984 (Nov 14, 2020)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Superman come to the dark side become a Schwinn guy



If I ever do the purists would hate me man. I'd have to do somethin' like this to a cantilever frame; Especially to a Non or Missing tank frame.


----------



## SilverBullet08 (Nov 14, 2020)

What’s also funny is that I bought a green bike on Friday the 13th


----------



## Superman1984 (Nov 14, 2020)

SilverBullet08 said:


> What’s also funny is that I bought a green bike on Friday the 13th



Michael Myers & Superman Approves


----------



## SilverBullet08 (Nov 14, 2020)

Superman1984 said:


> Michael Myers & Superman Approves



Good.


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 14, 2020)

Is there an extra set of front fender braces on your Jag? Looks like there is!


----------



## Superman1984 (Nov 14, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> Is there an extra set of front fender braces on your Jag? Looks like there is!



Yep. 1 front & 2 in the rear. Lol.


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 14, 2020)

SilverBullet08 said:


> What’s also funny is that I bought a green bike on Friday the 13th



My 10th Birthday was on a Friday the 13th. My Birthday present was a Daisy BB gun an it was a lemon!


----------



## Superman1984 (Nov 14, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> My 10th Birthday was on a Friday the 13th. My Birthday present was a Daisy BB gun an it was a lemon!



I had a pump daisy! I always pumped it up more than 10x as boys do thinking it shot harder or faster. Never did wear that thing out. Got it as an early teen for Christmas but I don't remember what ever happened to it.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 15, 2020)

Very strange , my brother dropped off this green 1969 typhoon on friday the 13th weird. I have been wanting this color all along and yes green bikes do not seem that common. I goy a BB gun for my 12th birthday and my buddy proceeded to shoot me directly in my face where the BB stayed for 37 years till I needed a MRI and had to have it removed. "you'll shoot your eye out kid"


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 15, 2020)

sorry forgot pics


----------



## Superman1984 (Nov 15, 2020)

Swwweet Green Schwinn  I had a bb under my right thumb/ palm area. Cousin shot me with 1 of those break down pistols. Cut it out with the tip of a buck knife 1 day.  I shot him behind the ear with a blow pipe & a paintball. Damn pressure points hurt worse. LOL he learned his lesson


----------



## hzqw2l (Nov 15, 2020)

sworley said:


> Very rare bike, the elusive early heavyweight Jaguar. Nice find.



How rare?  
Is there a registry similar to the Schwinn 5 speed Corvette?


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 15, 2020)

No registry, I don't think as rare as white schwinns but you do not see a lot of them and it happens to be my favorite color. I usually see it on stingrays and 10 speeds


----------



## hzqw2l (Nov 15, 2020)

I owned a faded red one 10 years ago.  I think I sold it at Ann Arbor swap.  Nice riding bike for sure. 
Really rare to find with original US Royal Rider tires.


----------



## Oilit (Nov 16, 2020)

hzqw2l said:


> I owned a faded red one 10 years ago.  I think I sold it at Ann Arbor swap.  Nice riding bike for sure.
> Really rare to find with original US Royal Rider tires.



Did yours have US Royal Riders? Those were of the period, but I thought the balloon Jaguars came with Schwinn "Monsoon" tires. But you don't see many of those either.
There's no registry, but there's some good information in this thread:








						prototype Jaguar | All Things Schwinn
					

Ok lets see if anybody can help with this. I have a couple of 53/54 Jaguars, both have both types of fender mounts in the rear factory,  I have seen 4 (owned 3 of these) over 30 yrs., first I bought a 53 cantilever frame I thought someone had welded a hand brake hoop over the og fender bracket...




					thecabe.com
				



It would be interesting to see how many of these there actually are, but nobody's put in the time to start a registry and keep it updated. Maybe when I retire.


----------



## hzqw2l (Nov 16, 2020)

I had the og us royal rider tires that were pretty dry rotted.  I think I sold them with the bike.

The Schwinn pre-release ad stated whitewall royal riders.  Later catalog descriptions listed optional black royal riders.

I think Royal Riders are correct for 1953/54.


----------



## Oilit (Nov 16, 2020)

hzqw2l said:


> I had the og us royal rider tires that were pretty dry rotted.  I think I sold them with the bike.
> 
> The Schwinn pre-release ad stated whitewall royal riders.  Later catalog descriptions listed optional black royal riders.
> 
> I think Royal Riders are correct for 1953/54.



I just went back and checked and you're right! I never noticed that before.


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 18, 2020)

hzqw2l said:


> I had the og us royal rider tires that were pretty dry rotted.  I think I sold them with the bike.
> 
> The Schwinn pre-release ad stated whitewall royal riders.  Later catalog descriptions listed optional black royal riders.
> 
> I think Royal Riders are correct for 1953/54.


----------



## hzqw2l (Nov 18, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> View attachment 1303221



Advance Advertisement:


----------



## SilverBullet08 (Nov 19, 2020)

I’m all for the registry. Let’s do it


Oilit said:


> Did yours have US Royal Riders? Those were of the period, but I thought the balloon Jaguars came with Schwinn "Monsoon" tires. But you don't see many of those either.
> There's no registry, but there's some good information in this thread:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SilverBullet08 (Nov 20, 2020)

More pics


----------

